# Woodrat



## TDDriver (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi ...

A Woodrat WR5 is coming to my shop next week. I've seen the web video and it looks like there's a bit of a learning curve with this puppy. Any tips ... and any gotchas I need to watch out for?

Larry


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

There is a very good website Visitors from that will probably give you all the information that you could possibly need on methodology and add-ons.

HTH

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Larry

" any gotchas I need to watch out for? "

The only one I can think of is the 600.oo dollar gotchas

=========



TDDriver said:


> Hi ...
> 
> A Woodrat WR5 is coming to my shop next week. I've seen the web video and it looks like there's a bit of a learning curve with this puppy. Any tips ... and any gotchas I need to watch out for?
> 
> Larry


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

Larry, send me an email to 

[email protected]

I'll send you a pdf file of 42-page syllabus on the WoodRat authored by a fellow who taught WoodRat training classes for years in England. And yes, there is a learning curve to the machine. Particularly due to the fact that it works in 3 axis. Now, if you were a machinist familar with a Vertical Mill, you'd be right at home. 

Gary Curtis


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Larry
> 
> " any gotchas I need to watch out for? "
> 
> ...


You mean this is one tool you haven't got,Bob? 

They are around on eBay for less. Some owners have been selling in order to get a Router Boss,which updates the concept further.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## TDDriver (Oct 6, 2009)

Bob ...

How about $275??? $600 was way out of my budget for this toy.

Larry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

WoodRat Joinery Machine - Lee Valley Tools

========


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

NOPE, I don't have one,,way out of my price range 
the ROUTER BOSS is also out of my range at 800.oo 
For that kind of price it needs to come with a computer built in..

I hate to say it but the Craftsman M & T jig can do almost the same thing for about 50.oo bucks  it will not come with DRO but it's not needed the norm. after all it's just a wood joint.




Router Boss Machines: The Craftsman Gallery, chipsfly.com

=========



istracpsboss said:


> You mean this is one tool you haven't got,Bob?
> 
> They are around on eBay for less. Some owners have been selling in order to get a Router Boss,which updates the concept further.
> 
> ...


----------



## sometimewoodworker (Feb 13, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> I hate to say it but the Craftsman M & T jig can do almost the same thing for about 50.oo bucks  it will not come with DRO but it's not needed the norm. after all it's just a wood joint.
> =========


Not really. The WR can do very much more than Craftsman. As well as M & T it does Sliding dovetails, box joints, dowels etc.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Trend® Mortise & Tenon Jig - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## Ianelm1930 (Oct 20, 2009)

Gary,
Can I persuade you to send me a 42 page Woodrat syllabus pleaae?
Ian 
[email protected]


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Ianelm1930 said:


> Gary,
> Can I persuade you to send me a 42 page Woodrat syllabus pleaae?
> Ian
> [email protected]


If Gary doesn't spot this, let me know and I will send it.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## sometimewoodworker (Feb 13, 2009)

Ianelm1930 said:


> Gary,
> Can I persuade you to send me a 42 page Woodrat syllabus pleaae?
> Ian
> [email protected]


Are you looking for the "A PRACTICAL COMPANION TO THE TECHNICAL MANUAL" By Mike Humphrey ?

if so then I have it on my FTP server


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

I just sent him a copy of Mike Humphrey's manual. 

Gary


----------



## Ianelm1930 (Oct 20, 2009)

Gary,
My grateful if belated thanks to you for sending me the Woodrat syllabus. I have not been able to go on line for a few days - and I have not printed it off yet.
Many thanks - and kind greetings from Northumberland.
Ian


----------



## Ianelm1930 (Oct 20, 2009)

Greetings from Northumberland
Peter, thank you for the kind offer. Gary kindly sent me a copy, I have printed it off and I now realise that I have been 'rediscovering the wheel' in designing and making 'my' horizontal table suitable for the Woodrat, when there was a very simple design in existance. I now have to come to terms with the SIZE of the big lock mitre cutter and remove some the the Woodrat to be able to lower the cutter, which is about 2.5" dia!
Ian


----------



## the beaver (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello all, I am new to the forums. I came here in search of some feedback on the woodrat actually. I was planning on buying it, but I think I am going to get a Leigh d4 instead. I still wouldn't mind having the woodrat syllabus anyway. Would you mind sending it to me gary? [email protected]

thanks!
Rob


----------



## achille (Dec 8, 2009)

istracpsboss said:


> If Gary doesn't spot this, let me know and I will send it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


Hi Peter,

Is it possible to have a copy please?

Thank you.


----------



## sometimewoodworker (Feb 13, 2009)

achille said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Is it possible to have a copy please?
> 
> Thank you.


FWIW for those who want it.
It is available online at ftp://ftp.meekings.net/WoodRat/Mike_Humphreys_tutorial.pdf


----------



## GordonM (Feb 28, 2011)

I bought a Woodrat from eBay. Recently retired and have never done any woodwork before. I used it to build a two story 3m fort for my grandson. I used it for all the joints and to make the doors. I could not have done it without the Woodrat.


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

You do see them popping up on eBay these days. The competing machine, the Router Boss, is now available so folks are dumping the WoodRat and moving up. Price is about the same for both of them.

Don't do what I did and buy a dozen or so Dovetail bits. Select a few whose appearance pleases you and limit purchase to those sizes. I guess you know by now of the Cleveland, OH merchant who sells spares and accessories. The Craftsman Gallery. To be found on the web at The Craftsman Gallery, chipsfly.com


----------

